# Farmall Super M-TA



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

Recently i rebuilt the "box" on a farmall M-TA went through and replaced the ta and most the gears and shafts. Got it put all back together and started it. It had set all winter and when i started it the motor had a knock. So i tore the motor down and well enuf its shot to. by the time i'm done will have at least $3000 in the old tractor. What was thought to be just a simple ta replacement has turned into a major engine overhaul and box overhaul. Lol. Just thought i would share that and i will add more details and pictures soon.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that Tristan. That seems to be the way things work around my place sometimes. Go to fix one thing and end up fixing a dozen other things to get the job finished.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

thats like on my farm. everything works some of the time


----------

